# Activity on EchoStar 9 at 121



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

For those that want to point their FSS dish:

12001 H SR 20000
12016 V SR 20000

Other Tps up. You find them.

Looks like International channels as advertised.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

John - !!!! - you're the best...

Wonder which ethnic ones will go there 
Keep us posted


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

yes sirrre, they are there.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

sam, John - Which channels are uplinked?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They are encrypted or not present. 

Most SIDs in the 700s


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

John, but at least what are the EPG names? 

And thanks for "700s location" - only makes sense that those should go somewhere there


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There are no EPG names, no NIT and the SDT is from DISH Network, sort of.

Only SIDs. A work in progress.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanx John, 
Keep us posted on any new happenings and changes


----------



## DISHjanitor (Jul 17, 2003)

how do you guess that it's internationals?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, it might be Winternationals, but I don't see any dragsters. All I see is SIDs which start roughly at where the Internationals on DISH Network stop. The initial press release for EchoStar 9's purpose said Internationals.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - Ya Dishnet's anouncements..
besides - the 700s is where International should go anyhow..
700s channel range is nice and empty currently - and the highest current International channel's SID is 678 i think... then Latinos are at 800s..
so 700s would do nicely


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Well, it might be Winternationals, but I don't see any dragsters. All I see is SIDs which start roughly at where the Internationals on DISH Network stop. The initial press release for EchoStar 9's purpose said Internationals.


If I may ask, where did you get your information? Also, do you know if any Portuguese Channels from Portugal could be in any of those channels that are being up-linked at 121?

Jack


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

you got portugal one already by the way...
But information came from official Dishnet's previous press release..
In which they stated, that the amount of Internationals would be "upped" to approx 100, and that new Internationals would be located at 121 Location new satellite, 
Do not remember portuguese in that press release, but recall something like "variety of itnternational channels, from Phillipins, Asia, Africa, etc" (or something like that


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Darkman,

I took the new info from other site - may be it will be interesting for you ?

tpn16: 11943 H 20000

726 4898 4899 Mega Cosmos
727 5154 5155 ERT
728 6434 6435 AN7 Satellite
746 4642 4643 RTVI+
747 5922 5923 HTBA
748 6178 6179 CH1RU

tpn20: 12001 H 20000

680 5922 5923 [CHINA]
681 6434 6435 CCTV4
758 5154 5155 ARTV
759 5410 5411 ART Movies
760 5666 5667 LBC America
767 4097
794 4386 4387 Zee Cinema
797 4642 4643 Z CInema
798 4898 4899 B4U


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

P Smith..
Hmmmm - very interesting actually ... and i bet not only to me but to JohnH, TNGTony,etc... 

Hopefully this information is correct...
If you want to PM me site's address - you welcome, if not - no biggie...

What's interesting to me - is that all of those look like they are mirrors of the 61.5/148's content..
If the information is correct, I bet they are there only temporary then (just for testing), and then will go away, making place for the New ones..

JohnH - any comments on those?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

If it is going to be a stand alone service as mentioned, it would need to have all of the existing channels as well as new ones. 

Looks like the DISHPlayer may even work there, eventually.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

P Smith... Never mind...
I found it... (i know where it came from) 

Ya.. this info is correct then


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

John - stand alone service?
What do you mean by that?

(in any case - from what you said - it sound like they will have all the current ethnics there at 121 plus some additional new ones) 
Is that so?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH - which Dishplayer model did you mean?
old ones 7x00 series or newer ones? And why did you say that?

(i understand newer ones would of course..cuz i think the software for those listed on Dishnet software upgrade page


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony - and what is your take on those mirror channels at 121? 
They're there to stay?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I am starting to think those channels will stay there permanently... (even though they are mirrored)
To accomodate Subscribers with SuperDish, who might want to Subscirbe to ethnic channels... then they can have one Dish solution (some of them anyhow) - 110, 119 and 121


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When does Dish plan on having channels available to the public at 121?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Darkman said:


> TNGTony - and what is your take on those mirror channels at 121?
> They're there to stay?


That would be my guess. I don't know for sure. Just a guess.

See ya
Tony


----------



## DISHjanitor (Jul 17, 2003)

what is this sat's coverage? are hawaii, alaska, puerto rico, for example, included?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Interesting to observe that even though those channels are the mirrors of current channels (for now), however they do not have same SID as those simular ethnic channels at 61.5 and 148... Instead they have completly different SID (upper 600s and 700s).

Just wondering - any thoughts on why not just have same SIDs for ethnic channels at 121 that already exist at 61.5 and 148?
Maybe same SID at 3 satellites are kinda too many?


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

DishJanitor:

The C-Band portion of Telstar 13 has coverage for Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico. Of course, based on history we are not impotant to Dish so I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Just wondering - any thoughts on why not just have same SIDs for ethnic channels at 121 that already exist at 61.5 and 148?
> Maybe same SID at 3 satellites are kinda too many?


I suspect they want to avoid Duplicate SIDs for subs which have locals on side slots and the new international slot.

BTW: They are doing the same thing with HD channels on 105(different SIDs).


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh ya!
That's it ... Makes sense..

Any educated guess on what those 2 might be:
728 6434 6435 AN7 Satellite
and:
767 4097

I can make an educated guess - that RTVi will probably be at 745, cuz of:
746 4642 4643 RTVI+
747 5922 5923 HTBA
748 6178 6179 CH1RU


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 12001 H SR 20000
> 12016 V SR 20000
> 
> Other Tps up. You find them.


John - How many Tps are alive in total?

and are there any channels or SIDs at 12016V 20000?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

767 is an audio channel. Don't know about the other one.

At last check there were about 5 Tps active, but only 3 had channels.

Tp 21:

740 , 4642 , 4643 
741 , 4130 , 4131 
745 , 4386 , 4387 
761 , 4898 , 4899 
766 , 4097


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Maybe Antenna Satellite?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

That's right - there are about 5 or 6 or so tps...
Here is updated info from original Poster:

code:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
tpn16: 11943 H 20000 3/4

SID VPID APID
726 4898 4899 Mega Cosmos
727 5154 5155 ERT
728 6434 6435 Antenna Satellite
746 4642 4643 RTVI+
747 5922 5923 HTBA
748 6178 6179 CH1RU

tpn20: 12001 H 20000 3/4

680 5922 5923 PHNIX
681 6434 6435 CCTV4
758 5154 5155 ART Global America
759 5410 5411 ART Movies
760 5666 5667 LBC America
767 4097 ART Music Radio (?)
794 4386 4387 Zee Cinema
797 4642 4643 Z Cinema
798 4898 4899 B4U

tpn21: 12016 V 20000 5/6

740 4642 4643 Polsat 2 International
741 4130 4131 TVN 24
745 4386 4387 RTV International USA
761 4898 4899 Al-Jazeera Satellite Channel
766 4097 Al Zikr (?)
36855 DNL7
36856 DNL5
36857 DNL6
36858 DNL4
36859 DNL3
36860 SSD
36861 EPG
36863 DNL

Other 3 don't have video/audio mux - only SDT: tpn24, tpn26, tpn28 ...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

very strange to see Russian RTVi on a different Tp from other Russians ( at 61.5 and 148 those all are on same TP )

maybe it is only for now, and then they ll change this...at a future date...
but my guess was correct however on SID 745 for it


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

I don't think anything been confirmed for 157. What is speculated for this
position?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hopefully John is keeping "one eye 1/2 open on it" on seldom occasion   

(personally i think somehow, that nothing exciting will appear at 157... just a feeling i have)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

besides 157 hasn't even been added to the Dishnet Receivers' Install menu (with the latest S/W upgrade), where 105 and 121 are now among others


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The FEC info for 121 is incorrect.

Correct FEC info:

Tp 16 1/2
Tp 20 3/4
Tp 21 3/4

157 is a non-issue here unless it is added to DISH Network. It is below the horizon.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> (personally i think somehow, that nothing exciting will appear at 157... just a feeling i have)


 There is promise there, but when and what is a total mystery.

Once 148º is cleared of Internationals and HDTV I could see a 148º-157º paired service, perhaps focused on Hawaii and Alaska - but obviously not with the current satellites. 157º is only three transponders., not worth pointing a dish at unless it is a 500 seeing both 148º-157º - and 148º doesn't reach Hawaii (IIRC).

JL


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Wh is 157º only 3 transponders? Is that all they have license for? Or is that all the bird there can support? Is there anyone else at 157º?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> Wh is 157º only 3 transponders? Is that all they have license for? Or is that all the bird there can support? Is there anyone else at 157º?


 The FCC only gave E* 3 transponders there. (In part to satisfy an allotment of 11 transponders on western satellites. E* got 8 transponders on 148º that they were already using under STA and the three extras on 157º.)

The bird is the garbage E*4 ... personally I wonder if they will ever serve a signal to a customer from that bird at 157º. The remaining space at 157º is vacant, awaiting auction (when the FCC ever follows through).

Perhaps if E* gets more transponders at 157º they will do something valuable there.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

That is what we have to-date (from TNGTony's channel list... a copy/paste kinda) ... Anyone is able to fill in some blanks:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

??? ??? 679 5 121° E*9 
Phoenix TV (Chinese-Mandarin) PHNIX 680 20 121° E*9
Central China TV (China - State Run) CCTV4 681 20 121° E*9 
??? ??? 702 15 121° E*9 
??? ??? 703 15 121° E*9 
??? ??? 704 15 121° E*9 
??? ??? 705 5 121° E*9 
??? ??? 712 5 121° E*9 
??? ??? 722 5 121° E*9 
??? ??? 723 5 121° E*9 
MEGAcosmos MEGA 726 16 121° E*9 
Ellinki Radiophonia Tileorassi ERT 727 16 121° E*9 
Antenna Satellite (Greece) ANTEN 728 16 121° E*9 
??? ??? 736 5 121° E*9 
??? ??? 739 6 121° E*9 
PolSat 2 PLSAT 740 21 121° E*9 
TVN 24 TVN24 741 21 121° E*9 
??? ??? 742 6 121° E*9 
Russian TV International RTVI 745 21 121° E*9 
Russian TV International Plus RTVI+ 746 16 121° E*9 
HTB America (NTV America) HTBA 747 16 121° E*9 
Channel One Russia CH1RU 748 16 121° E*9 
??? ??? 751 6 121° E*9 
??? ??? 752 6 121° E*9 
Art America ART 758 20 121° E*9 
Art Movies ARTMV 759 20 121° E*9 
LBC America LBC 760 20 121° E*9 
Al Jazeera Satellite Channel ALJAZ 761 21 121° E*9 
Al Zikr (Qatar) ZIKR 766 21 121° E*9 
Art Music Radio ARTMU 767 20 121° E*9 
??? ??? 793 15 121° E*9 
Zee TV ZEETV 794 20 121° E*9 
??? ??? 795 15 121° E*9 
??? ??? 796 15 121° E*9 
Zee Cinema ZCINE 797 20 121° E*9 
Bollywood 4U B4U 798 20 121° E*9 
??? ??? 816 6 121° E*9 
??? ??? 820 15 121° E*9 
??? ??? 821 15 121° E*9 
??? ??? 822 6 121° E*9 
??? ??? 824 6 121° E*9


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Here is updated info (by original Poster, that some of the above Info came from) :


code:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SID VPID APID

tpn4: 11768 H 20000 5/6

698 4130 4131 Asia TV
762 4386 4387 ESC 1 USA 
763 4642 4643 Nile Drama
764 4898 4899 Future TV USA
765 5154 5155 Dubai

tpn5: 11782 V 20000 5/6

679 4130 4131 4132 International Info promo
705 4642 4643 Arirang TV World 2
712 5154 5155 TV Japan
722 4386 4387 TV 5 États-Unis
723 4096 RFI - Radio France Internationale
736 4898 4899 RAI International 2

tpn6: 11797 H 20000 5/6

739 4099 
742 4098 Radio Maryja 
751 4898 4899 BVN TV 
752 4642 4643 The Israeli Network 
816 4386 4387 RTP Internacional 
822 4130 4131 PTV Prime US 
824 4097 

tpn15: 11928 V 20000 5/6

702 4898 4899 SBS (Seoul)
703 5154 5155 MBN-CNBC
704 5410 5411 ISC
793 4386 4387 Sun TV US
795 5666 5667 TV Asia
796 4643 4644 SET USA
820 4130 4131 TV Globo Internacional
825 5922 5923 Record Internacional

tpn16: 11943 H 20000 3/4

726 4898 4899 Mega Cosmos
727 5154 5155 ERT
728 6434 6435 Antenna Satellite
746 4642 4643 RTVI+
747 5922 5923 HTBA
748 6178 6179 CH1RU

tpn20: 12001 H 20000 3/4

680 5922 5923 PHNIX
681 6434 6435 CCTV4
758 5154 5155 ART Global America
759 5410 5411 ART Movies
760 5666 5667 LBC America
767 4097 ART Music Radio (?)
794 4386 4387 Zee Cinema
797 4642 4643 Z Cinema
798 4898 4899 B4U

tpn21: 12016 V 20000 5/6

740 4642 4643 Polsat 2 International
741 4130 4131 TVN 24
745 4386 4387 RTV International USA
761 4898 4899 Al-Jazeera Satellite Channel
766 4097 Al Zikr (?)
36855 DNL7
36856 DNL5
36857 DNL6
36858 DNL4
36859 DNL3
36860 SSD
36861 EPG
36863 DNL

Other 3 doesn't have video/audio mux - only SDT: tpn24, tpn26, tpn28 ...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Here is updated info (by original Poster, that some of the above Info came from) :
> code:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> tpn6: 11797 H 20000 5/6
> 
> ...


 739 Radio Maria Italy (Currently RMITL 658)
824 Radio Maria (Current RMSPA 655)

The listing for 825 Record Internacional seems to be in error. 825 is TV Azteca on 110º


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

justalurker - yes.. thanks..
Thanks for your input

hmm. 825... mistake then.. unless it does exist at 121 as well as TV Azteca?

JohnH - 825 SID at 121 or not?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

821


----------



## DISHjanitor (Jul 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> 820 4130 4131 TV Globo Internacional


look, ma! there it is! there it is! there it is!

anyone in hawaii seeing 121, yet?


----------



## DISHjanitor (Jul 17, 2003)

will the 121 superdish be out at about the same time as the 105 (November)?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How it related to activity on the satellite ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> How it related to activity on the satellite ?


 There doesn't seem to be any point in uplinking any channels to 121 unless the receiving equipment will be available soon. When the 121º equipment will surface is a good question.

And will E* consider it a mirror of 61.5º and 148º? Probably not as there are new channel numbers for 121º. That leaves the door open for Superdish121+a wing dish for other programming (locals or other extra channels).

JL


----------



## 123Group (Oct 16, 2003)

*Post deleted at user's request.

Mark Lamutt
*


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

.. [edited out]


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There are no EPG entries for these channels. There is no NIT on this satellite. It is not listed in the SDT. That is all.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

= edited out =


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

John - LOL - correct...
Some "jump the gun" somewhat i suppose


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> There are no EPG entries for these channels. There is no NIT on this satellite. It is not listed in the SDT. That is all.


 Not even on the 121º EPG?

It is obvious that they are not ready to sell 121º service --- getting 105º is first priority. I suspect that EPG entries for the new channel numbers will appear shortly before SuperDish 121º hits the market. (Unless they get smart and move all internationals to new numbers before then.) I don't see getting 121º to the public as a top priority. Getting 105º to market and all of those locals online is much more important.

They did add Superdish 121º to the dish install menu, so that is promising. (They could have held off and added it when they removed 129º install.)

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The EPG at 121 is the same as the main DISH Network EPG.

Most likely they are using the channels at 121 to test the 121 SuperDISH prototypes or initial production units.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

anyone can check somehow at 121 satellite - if new Arabic channel - MBC (that's been just uplinked to 61.5 and 148 at ch 670, but not available to subscribers yet) .. if it also had been uplinked or being tested now at 121 satellite as well, ...
And if so - what's the SID for it at 121? 

Somehow i have a feeling that they might have uplinked it to 121 as well


----------



## rajeev28 (Oct 16, 2003)

I am still confused, I see Zee, B4U already exisits on 148. Where is the NEW Int'l ch's?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> anyone can check somehow at 121 satellite - if new Arabic channel - MBC (that's been just uplinked to 61.5 and 148 at ch 670, but not available to subscribers yet) .. if it also had been uplinked or being tested now at 121 satellite as well, ...
> And if so - what's the SID for it at 121?
> 
> Somehow i have a feeling that they might have uplinked it to 121 as well


Are you kidding? 

Perhaps 768 on Tp 521.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Kiddng - no i wasn't 
So it is at SID 768 then?

Tp - 521 - LOL - you are talking puzzles now John..


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Nope. The Transponder ID is 521 and there is an SID 768 there.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks..

hehe - so why were you asking me if i was kidding then?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

We are into the third page.

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

i am ...lol - not sure 'bout you 
But you are avoiding the question?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Never mind John 

I saw Tony's list now: MBC (Arabic) MBC 768 21 121° E*9 

(MBC is now being mirrored on E*9 at 121°)


----------

